# Ladies gold colored ssmall mechanical watch wanted



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

*Ladies gold colored ssmall mechanical watch wanted*


View Advert


Hi

havent been here for long , very pleased with my steinhart triton

looking to replace dead seiko ladies watch with anything simmilar , very small mechanical gold colored classic ladies watch




*Advertiser*

zoki



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£100.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

